# Wizard II-7 and Wizard-7 Prestige



## Born4metal85 (Jun 23, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what's the difference between Wizard II-7 and Wizard-7 Prestige? I'm using now an RG 1527 which has Wzard-7 prestige. Some of my friends said that wizard II-7 is thicker. Any ideas?


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 23, 2010)

According to the measurements on the Ibanez website, the prestige 7 necks are the same thickness, but both have different carves, the pretsige 7 has a more rounded feel, while the regular wizard II-7 necks have big shoulders, and a heavy D shape.


----------



## Born4metal85 (Jun 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> According to the measurements on the Ibanez website, the prestige 7 necks are the same thickness, but both have different carves, the pretsige 7 has a more rounded feel, while the regular wizard II-7 necks have big shoulders, and a heavy D shape.



Something is not clear fr me. Heavy D shape and rounded shape? So that sounds like the same for me.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 23, 2010)

ok i saw this 












but i can not find a real "rounded shape" as it seems that other type can be made "rounded"...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 23, 2010)

to exaggerate it a bit, the wizard prestige neck feels like a proper guitar neck, the wizard 2 neck feels like someone took a board and just rounded off the corners a bit.

They are completely different necks, you really need to go experience them for yourself to figure out what you like. Some people prefer the wizard 2 and then some people (like myself) wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Beta (Jun 23, 2010)

The back of a Wizard II is flat, or very near flat (the outer two laminates curve into three flatter middle pieces, and the curve is not very gradual, giving it the "wide shoulders" feel). The Prestige has a more traditional shape.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 23, 2010)

The original Wizard is one of the best feeling guitar necks I've ever played.. the Wizard-II is the absolute worst, without question. The thickness doesn't tell the real story.. the Wizard-I is incredibly thin, and on paper the II is maybe only 1mm thicker. 

The original Wizard is a very thin C-shape neck. The Wizard-II is the most "D" shaped neck of all time.. just like that D-shape profile in that picture, except the shoulders are even more pronounced. The combination of such an awkwardly shaped neck and its thinness makes it incredibly uncomfortable to play for any extended period of time. The huge step back in fretwork quality between the original Wizard and Wizard-II days just make things worse.. IMO of course.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 23, 2010)

i still haven't had a chance to play an original Wizard 1 neck, wish i could, sound sexy

i have an Apex 2 with Wizard 2, it's not bad, but i do much prefer a prestige neck, the thickness is just a tiny bit slimmer, but the main seller for me is that the Prestige 7 doesn't have the squarish feeling shoulders of the Wizard 2 necks, couple that with the satinized finish on the neck, and i am in heaven


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 23, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with a D-shaped neck profile. Go try one out bro


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 23, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> There is nothing wrong with a D-shaped neck profile. Go try one out bro


Agreed in full.


----------



## Born4metal85 (Jun 23, 2010)

hey! THX for everybody for the answers. Guess I'm now a little more experienced.


----------

